# Fiat Ducato swift royal 590 - Rear shock absorbers



## AntoniaRoyale (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know where to source shock absorbers for a Fiat Ducato (1997) Swift Royale motorhome ? My garage can't get hold of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try these people, they seem to have a vast stock BUT they may well need more details than 1997 Fiat Ducati etc. because the shock absorbers function depends on mass and so on, they may need rear axle loading figures (from VIN plate under bonnet) and possibly stroke length etc. for laden and unladen.

But worth giving them a ring and discuss with them if there is availability. It is unlikely to originally fitted equipment but suitable substitutes would fill the bill.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dave, @Penquin, I think you forgot to add the link! Not that Antonia seems to have noticed but it might be useful to someone in future.


----------



## AntoniaRoyale (9 mo ago)

Thanks Dave,

Yes I think you forgot the link..!!

Hopefully you'll see this.

Ta


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've sent him a PM Antonia as I wasn't sure if you could or not. Hopefully he'll pick that up soon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, try this company, mea culpa

https://www.mister-auto.co.uk/front-shock-absorber/fiat/ducato/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got out last lot from Europarts, put reg in website.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Euro parts is another company I have had very good reports about, they have a very large range;

https://www.eurocarparts.com/fiat-shock-absorbers

Hope those two links will help you find what you need.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Coastal Motorhomes seem to stock a lot of parts
https://coastalmotorhomes.co.uk/

Or if standard Fiat chassis any motor factor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No sign for 3 days.


----------



## AntoniaRoyale (9 mo ago)

Thank you.!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AntoniaRoyale said:


> Thank you.!


Do let us know how you get on as if you are successful that will help others, and, of course, if those people cannot help you others may have to try different companies….

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## AntoniaRoyale (9 mo ago)

Thank You !! Coastal mororhomes had them £50 the pair, slightly cheaper than the Fiat price of £170.00 plus VAT each..!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that was a good result Antonia!


----------

